# معايير تقييم المقاولين واسس اختيارهم .... دعوة للنقاش



## ابوصـــــالح (19 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورجمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة والاخوات الاعضاء ... 
لقد أثار الاخ الكريم العضو عبدالمنعم سلام موضوعا مهما جدا وهو موضوع طرق اختيار المقاولين الدخلين في المناقصة والتأكد من قدرتهم في تنفيذ المشروع اذا ما تم ترسية المشروع على احدهم. 
لقد تم التطرق لهذا الموضوع جزئيا في الموضوع المثبت في الملتقى تحت اسم "مواضيع من واقع ممارسة المهنة"، الرجاء الرجوع الى الموضوع لأخذ خلفية عن الموضوع ثم المشاركة في طرح وجهات النظر في هذا الموضوع ... وقد أفرد هذا الموضوع لأهميته في موضوع جديد ...
كما يجدر القول ان الاخ الكريم عبدالمنعم سلام هو من سيدير النقاش في هذا الموضوع اسأل الله ان يثيبه وان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناته.

الرجوا التفاعل مع الموضوع ..


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (19 سبتمبر 2007)

نقل لرد الاخ عبدالمنعم سلام منقول من موضوع "مواضيع من واقع ممارسة المهنة" ...
الســــلام عليكم 
الاخ المحترم المهندس / أبو صالح
أعتز بثقتك الغالية لإدارة الحوار والتفاعل فى عملية التأهيل المسبق
نبدأ أولاً : بعملية التقييم للقدرة الفنية 
قبل البحث فى وضع المعايير ومدى فاعلية كل معيار فى قياس عامل من عوامل القدرة علينا الاجابة على سؤال هام وهو
ما هى عوامل القدرة الفنية التى ننشدها أن تتوفر فى المقاول لتنفيذ مشروع معين 
وسوف آخذ أو عامل من كلام الأخ المهندس نهر النيييل
1 - كفاءة وقدرة العاملين الفنية سواء الدائمين أو المرشحين من قبله على تنفيذ المشروع طبقاً للمواصفات المطلوبة مع العلم بأن هذا يعد أهم عامل من عوامل القدرة الفنية كما أشار الاخ نهر النيييل أما تخوفه من تبديل العاملين فهذا مفروض معالجته ضمن تصمييم المعايير لقياس هذا العامل
أرى أن نبدأ فى التفكير فى تصميم المعايير لهذا العامل ثم بعد ذلك ننتقل لعامل آخر 
رجاء ألا يتردد أى زميل مهما كانت خبرته صغيرة أو كبيرة فى المشاركة 
وشكراً للجميع وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكر اخوتي الافاضل ابو صالح وعبد المنعم سلام

كما اشيد بالتنظيم العلمي للنقاش ومحاولة الاستفادة منه

وهنا لو بدأنا باول محور من محاور تقييم المقاولين 
والذي هو

( كفاءة وقدرة الموارد البشرية للشركة المقاول )



فستواجهنا مشكلة عدم ثبوت تلك الموارد البشرية بالشركة وتغيرها باستمرار في الغالب
لذا فيكون على ادارة المشروع وقت اختيار المقاول الانسب ان تتثبت من عناصر الشركة البشرية

واعتقد انها تنقسم الى قسمين:
أ- عناصر بشرية لوجيستية مساندة , وتلك التي تكون في المكتب الرئيسي ومنها احيانا المشتروات والمكتب الفني للشركة ومهندسي التخطيط والمتابعة ومهندسي التكلفة . . الخ
ب- عناصر بشرية عاملة بالمشروع من مدير مشروع مقاول ومدير موقع ومهندسي تنفيذ ومشرفين فنيين
وقد تكون الموارد البشرية اللوجستية مقيمة بالمشروع حسب حجم المشروع ومتطلباته

هذا من حيث التوصيف لهذا المعيار

اما عن كيفية تقييم تلك العناصر بكل شركة للوصول الى الانسب ,

فهذا يقودنا الى ضرورة اجراء زيارة لكل شركة من لجنة اتخاذ قرار الاختيار 
والتعرف على خبرات المهندسين وفريق العمل بالمكتب الرئيسي و التعرف على سابقة خبرات الاشخاص وليس الشركة نفسها لنصل الى تقييم البند ( أ )
( لاننا هنا نبحث في الموارد البشرية الانية للشركة وليس سابقة خبرة الشركة في تاريخها) 

ويجب ان يتم اعتماد فريق العمل المساند المذكور بحيث لا يتم تغييره الا بعد تقديم سابقة خبرة ايضا للبديل المقترح لاعتماده من ادارة المشروع

ثم

نأتي لفريق العمل بالمشروع من قبل المقاول
وهذا يمكن ضبطه بعمل مقابلة لكل من فريق العمل مع سابقة الخبرة الشخصية لكل من العاملين 
واعتقد ان هذا البند (ب) يمكن ضبط ثبوت مستواه الفني المرضي بسهولة لان الفريق يعمل تحت مراقبة جهاز ادارة المشروع المشرف

اهم نقطة هي ان يتم التقييم بين الشركات على اساس الاشخاص الذين يقدمهم المقاول وخبراتهم الشخصية مع سابقة خبرة الشركة لا ينفصلان كمعيار للتقييم

حيث انه احيانا يصطدم جهاز الاشراف بعناصر من المقاول ليسوا ذوي خبرة ويهدر الوقت في تعديل ما يقدممونه من تقديمات او اعمال بما لا يخدم المشروع وقتا او كفاءة او تكلفة.
​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (19 سبتمبر 2007)

منذ فترة تجولت في موضوع مشابه لموضوعنا هنا
لكنه يختص بالموردين وليس المقاولين

وودت ان تطلعوا عليه مشكورين

وهو من طرح الاخت الفاضلة صناعة المعمار بملتقى الهندسة الصناعية

وهذا هو الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=42492

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (20 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز نهر النيييل
شكراً على تعقيبك المفيد كما أعلمك بأنى سبق و أن اطلعت على موضوع الاخت صناعة المعمار 
و أعلم بأنه يوجد تداخل بين الموضوعين 
وإذا أمعنت النظر فى الجداول المطروحة فى موضوع تقييم الموردين تجد أنها تحتوى على عناصر القدرة المطلوب تقييمها و لا تحتوى على المعيار الذى هو الوسيلة لقياس هذه العناصر ونحن هنا بصدد تصميم هذه المعايير أولاً كما هو معروف أن أحد تعريفات الهندسة وهو تحويل الاحساس إلى أرقام أو معادلات
فعندما أقول أننى أريد أن أتحقق من امتلاك المقاول لعناصر بشرية مناسبة فهذا كلام انشائى مطلوب تحويله آلية محددة لقياسة
فقد ذكرت فى ردك على نقاط هامة 
- قسمت فريق العمل للشركة إلى جزئين المكتب الرئيسى و فريق عمل بالمشروع
- يقدم المقاول سابقة خبرة لأعضاء كل فريق 
- يتم مقابلة لأعضاء فريقى العمل للوقوف على مدى صحة ما ورد بسابقة الخبرة
- لايتم تغيير أى من فريق العمل إلا بعد تقديم سابقة خبرة للبديل و الموافقة عليها
اسمح لى أن أضيف الآتى :
-أن يتم تحديد قائمة بالوظائف الرئيسية المطلوب أن يقوم المقاول أن يقدم عنهم سابقة خبرة لتقييمهم
- يتم تصميم نموذج لسابقة الخبرة لتحتوى على المعلومات المطلوب معرفتها عن كل وظيفة
مثلاً:
أولاً: البيانات الشخصية: الاسم - عنوان الاقامة- التليفون - المحمول- البريد الالكترونى- الجنس - الجنسية - الديانة 
ثانباً: المؤهلات العلمية
ثالثاً: الدورات التدريبية
رابعاً: درجة إجادة اللغات 
خامساً: الخبرة العملية من الاحدث للأقدم مع ذكر مسمى وظيفته فى كل حالة وأيضاً ذكر دوره والحهة التى يمثلها وفى حالة ذكر مشاريع يتم ذكر حجم عمل المشروع والحهة المالكة والمنفذة والاستشاريين ونبذة مختصرة عن المشروع مع ابراز دوره
سادسا: تحديد ثلاث أفراد لإمكان الرجوع إليهم بالسؤال ومناصبهم وطريقة الاتصال بهم 
بعد ذلك نتوقف لنسأل أنفسنا هل بهذا المعيار يمكننا التوصل إلى تقييم العنصر الاول من القدرة الفنية وهو فريق العمل للمقاول


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*تقييم القدرة الفنية للشركات*

الاخوة الافاضل يسعدنى أن ارفق لكم بعض الامثلة الهامة فى هذا الموضوع

CURRICULUM VITAE 

Proposed role in the project:Team leader 

1.Family name: 

2.First name: 

3.Date of birth 

4.Nationality: 

5.Civil status: 

6.Education: 

Degree(s) or Diploma(s) obtained: Institution 
[Date from - Date to ] 



 7.Language skills: Indicate comeptence on a scale of 1 to 5 ( 1-Excellent )

Writing Speaking Reading Language	




8.Membership of professional bodies:

9.Other skills: (e.g computer literacy, etc.)

Level of proficiency Program/System 




10.Presen position: 
1.New extension of homiat hospital 2.Beni Suef medical center 3.Suez medical center 4.Fayum medical center 
11.Years within a firm:From till 

12.Key qualifications: (relevent to the project) 

Projects Description Position Company Location Date from - Date to	


13.Specific experience in the region:

Date from - Date to Counrty	




14.Professional experience

Description Position Company Location Date from-Date to 



15.Other relevant informaion ( e.g Publications) 







Maximum Initial assessment	Revised assessment (before interviews*)	Revised assessment after interviews*

Organisation and methodology 

Rationale	20 
Strategy	20 
Timetable of activities	10 

Total score for Organisation and methodology	50 

Key experts 

<Key expert 1> (Max 25 points) 
Qualifications and skills	5 
General professional experience	5 
Specific professional experience	15 

<Key expert 2> (Max 15 points) 
Qualifications and skills	2 
General professional experience	4 
Specific professional experience	9 

<Key expert 3> (Max 5 points) 
Qualifications and skills	1 
General professional experience	1 
Specific professional experience	3 

<Key expert 4> (Max 5 points) 
Qualifications and skills	1 
General professional experience	1 
Specific professional experience	3 

Total score for Key experts	50 

Overall total score	100 
* In the case that interviews are held

Strengths	
Weaknesses	

Evaluation performed by:
Name	
Signature	
Date	
INSTRUCTIONS TO EVALUATORS

Each evaluator must make an initial assessment of the technical offers and award scores on each sub-criterion according to his/her assessment.

Each evaluator should be able to justify his/her assessment and scores in a meeting of the Evaluation Committee. The justifications must relate to the description of the project needs in the terms of reference and, for the key experts, to the profile descriptions included in it. Evaluators must therefore make comments in the strengths and weaknesses boxes.

The assessments made will be discussed in the evaluation meeting(s) and each evaluator may make adjustments to the initial assessments after this discussion.

If interviews are held, each evaluator may revise his/her assessment of individual key experts on the basis of these but the justification for any such adjustment must be given to the Evaluation Committee.

Note that only tenders with average scores of at least 80 points qualify for the financial evaluation.









4 STAFF RESOURCES
Please provide the following personnel statistics* for the current year and the two previous years.
Average manpower	Year before last	Last year	This year
Overall	Total for fields related to this contract e	Overall	Total for fields related to this contract e	Overall	Total for fields related to this contract e
Permanent staff f 
Other staff g 
Total 
Permanent staff as a proportion of total staff (%) %	%
* if this application is being submitted by a consortium, the data in the table above must be the sum of the data in the corresponding tables in the declarations provided by the consortium partners – see point 7 of this application form. 
e corresponding to the relevant specialisms identified in point 5 below
f staff directly employed by the Candidate on a permanent basis (ie, under indefinite contracts)
g other staff not directly employed by the Candidate on a permanent basis (ie, under fixed-term contracts)


----------



## ابو بندر (20 سبتمبر 2007)

هناك جهات حكومية تقوم بعمل تصنيف للمقاولين


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (22 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الاعزاء ... مشاركات جميلة ومهمة من الاخوة الاعزاء .. بارك الله فيكم .. ونتمنى المزيد من المشاركة والتفاعل مع هذا الموضوع الحيوي والمهم.

ذكر الاخوة الاعزاء معيار مهم من معايير التقييم للمقاولين وهو "معيار كفاءة وقدرة الموارد البشرية للشركة المقاول" واعتقد ان هذا المعيار يحتاج الى تحديد اكثر .. فالموارد البشرية لاي مقاول هي متنوعة فمنها المستقرة ومنها المستقدمه ومنها المؤقته ومنها الدائمة .. كما انه منها على مستوى العمالة ومنها على مستوى اعلى وصولا الى الادارة العليا للمقاول.
فلذلك يجب التحديد .. فعالم المقاولات وكما ذكر الاخ نهر النيل انه كثير التغير في موارده البشرية وخاصة على مستوى العمالة ومستوى "الفورمان" ولذلك تقييم مقاول على حسب مشاريعه السابقة قد يكون عرضة للانتقاد من حيث عدم ثبات فريق العمل كاملا في كافة المشاريع. 

عموما .. لحل هذه المشكلة وجد الكثير من الباحثين مثل جاري هولت و بول أولومولاي و فرانك هلريس ان التركير يجب ان يكون على العناصر البشرية المؤثرة في ادارة المشروع لدى الشركة، مثل مدير الموقع، مدير الادارة المالية، مدير ادارة التخطيط ، مدير ادارة التنفيذ ... الخ
ولذلك نجد في الملف المرفق من قبل الاخ عبدالمنعم سلام السؤال عن العناصر الخبيرة في المناصب الحساسة والفعالة ..

كما ان المعايير المؤثرة في التقييم تم حصرها في بحث نشر عام 1994 في المجلة العلمية "Building and Environment" وقد تم حساب وزن كل معيار من المعايير وتم شرح طريقة حساب ثقله وطريقة التعامل معه .. وهي كالتالي:



ان شاء الله في المشاركات القادمه سوف نتطرق قدر المستطاع الى كل من هذه المعايير وشرحها وشرح طرق حسابها ... مبتدئين بالمعيار " تقييم العناصر البشرية الحساسة في الشركة"


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (22 سبتمبر 2007)

تقييم العناصر البشرية الحساسة في الشركة

وجد من دراسات سابقة ان مدير الموقع لها دور كبير في نجاح المشروع وخاصة في جانب ضمان الربحية للمقاول، ايضا الاستعانه بمشرفين على اعمال المشروع ذو كفاءه عالية يساهم ايضا في زيادة احتمالية نجاح المشروع .. ايضا من الدراسات السابقة وجد اربع عناصر مهمه في تقييم هذه العناصر البشرية وهي ..
1- المؤهلات العلمية: وقد ثبت من الدراسات السابقة ان المدراء الحاصلين على دراجات علمية عالية هم الاكثر أداءً.
2- العضوية في أحد المعاهد المهنية: ايضا وجد ان غالبية هؤلاء هم الاكثر تأثيرا في ادارة الموقع
3- العمر: وجد ان المدراء الشباب لهم أداء افضل، وذلك لانهم اقرب من غيرهم في استيعاب وتقبل التغيير وانهم في الغالب يحملوا درجات علمية عالية كما ان طموحهم عالي. والفترة العمرية المقصودة هي بين 30 - 40 سنة
4- الخبراء الأجانب: وجد ايضا علاقة قوية بين حسن الأداء و الخبراء الاجانب، ور بما يرجع السبب لعدم ارتباطهم بعلاقات اجتماعية قوية وبالتالي تركيزهم يكون اعلى للمشروع.

العناصر اعلاه وجد انه تؤثر بـ 25% من التقييم النهائي للمقاول لهذا المعيار .. اما الباقي فيأتي من العناصر التالية:

1- عدد سنوات العمل مع الشركة: كما ذكر سابقا ان افضل عمل هو بين 30 و 40 عام وهذا يعني ان مجموع سنوات الخبرة ستكون بين 12 و 22 (على اعتبار ان عمر التخرج من التعليم الاساسي 18 سنة) واذا ادخلنا عامل المؤهل العلمي العالي فستنخفض مجموع سنوات الخبرة الى 8 الى 18 سنة (على اعتبار ان عمر التخرج من الجامعه 22 عام) .. اذن كلما كانت سنوات الخبرة تصب في صالح المقاول المراد تقييمه كلما ارتفعت درجة المقاول .. مع العلم ان التنقل من مقاول الى آخر قد يكون عامل مهم في إثراء الخبرة لدى العنصر البشري.
2- الدورات التدريبية: تكون مؤثرة كلما كانت مرتكزة على المهارات والآليات المطلوبة في تخصص العنصر البشري المراد تقييمه .. واعتقد انه ربما تزيد اهميتها وتزيد نقاط المقاول اذا ما كان المقاول هو من وفر هذه الدورات التدريبية لعناصره البشرية، حيث ان اهذا يعطي مؤشر الى اهتمامه بالرقي بعناصره البشرية وزيادة حصيلتهم العلمية والمعرفية.
3- وجود نظام ثابت للتدريب والتطوير: كما ذكر سابقا في العنصر اعلاه .. يتجلى اهمية هذا المعيار لانه تم إفراده مستقلا .. 
4- ..... يكمل لاحقا ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (22 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ أبو صالح
بارك الله فيك إصابة مباشرة و موفقة نرجو المزيد
شـــــــــــــــــــــكراً


----------



## العبد الفقير (22 سبتمبر 2007)

يا أخوان هناك نقطة مهمة في معيار تقييم المقاولين
وأنا أرى أن حجم وكفاءة وسرعة تنفيذ المشاريع التي تنفذها الشركة مهم جداً

فلو أن الشركة لديها موظفين ومهندسين رائعين ولم يكن هناك إدارة جيدة لديهم فضاعت الشركة ، فالعنصر البشري لدى الشركة فقط ليس هو المعيار الوحيد


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (23 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ الكريم / العبد الفقير
نحن بدأنا هذا الموضوع بالآتى:
"اذن مطلوب الان المشاركة معاً فى أمر هام وهو كيف نقيم المقاولين المتقدمين لمستوى معين من المشاريع 
بطريقة آخرى مطلوب وضع المعايير التى تستخدم لتقييم المقاولين من حيث ثلاث قدرات وهى 
1- القدرة الفنية
2- القدرة الادارية
3- القدرة المالية
مع إعطاء أوزان لكل معيار 
ويطلق على هذا التقييم الفنى 
ثم تقييم السعر
فى بعض المشاريع حسب طبيعتها يتم وضع وزن للتقييم الفنى و أخر للتقييم المالى ويكون التقييم النهائى محصلة هذين التقييمين وعادة تكون هذه المشاريع غير اعتيادية أى ذات طبيعة فنية عالية أو معقدة 
أما فى المشاريع الاعتيادية أو ذات الطبيعة الفنية المنخفضة يكون معايير التقييم الفنى للقبول أو الرفض أى من يحقق مستوى معين أو أعلى يتم قبوله ويدخل للمنافسة السعرية
و الان مطلوب التفاعل لوضع معايير تقييم كل قدرة من القدرات الثلاث المذكورة بعالية لأنها عملية فنية عالية المستوى وشكراً"
نحن الآن بصدد تقييم أول عنصر key staff للمقاول وهى أحد عناصر القدرة الفنية و أدواتنا فى ذلك هو تصميم معيار للقياس و قد وافانا الاخ المخلص أبو صالح كيف فكر العلماء فى وضع معيار معنى بمعالجة هذه النقطة
اما ماتطرقت له هو صحيح ولكنه سابق لأوانه فهو ضمن قياس القدرة الادارية للشركة وشكرا للمشاركة و نأمل بالمزيد


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (23 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نكمل ما بدأنا بمشيئة الله تعالى ... 

4- المشاريع السابقة للمقاول: من المهم جدا ان نرى ملف المقاول ونرى ما هي المشاريع التي قد سبق وقام بها، وما حجمها .. ثم مقارنة خبرته في مشاريعه السابقه مع المشروع المطروح للمناقصة. كما ان النظر في المشاريع السابقة لا يكفي ان يكون بالنظر العام عن هويتها وحجمها فقط وانما النظر فيما احتوته من اعمال، مثلا اذا ما كانت تحتوي على اعمال معينة تتوافق مع الاعمال المطروحه في المناقصة. كما انه من المهم النظر الى آخر اعمال المقاول في آخر سنتين، حيث ان هذا ربما يعطي انطباع عن التوجه الحالي للمقاول وعن امكانياته الحالية وربطها بنوع المشاريع
5- حجم المشاريع السابقه: تم افراد هذا المعيار لأهميته .. فالمقاول القادر على ادارة وتنفيذ مشروع بحجم 60 مليون ليس بالضرورة ان يكون قادر على ادارة وتنفيذ مشروع 70 مليون .. وقد واجهت احد المقاولين وقد قال لي انهم تعودوا في الشركة على اخذ مشاريع ذات حجم 60 مليون (كسقف اعلى) وعندما شاركوا في مشروع اعلى من السقف الاعلى فقط بأربع مليون .. فقد صادفوا مشاكل عدة كان مرجعها وسببها الرئيس كبر حجم المشروع ... عموما الموضوع هذا قد يختلف عليه الكثير من جانب تحديد السقف الاعلى للمقاول وربما نتعرض له لاحقا في موضوع منفصل ...
طبعا حجم المشاريع السابقة تعطي مؤشرات عن حجم الموارد التي يمتلكها المقاول وعن حجم السيولة المادية التي يمكن له ادارتها، أضف الى ذلك حجم العمليات التنفيذية التي يمكن له ادارتها ومتابعتها.
وللتعرف على ذلك يمكن السؤال عن حجم المشاريع التي سبق للمقاول تنفيذها في آخر 3 سنوات، وهل المشروع المطروح للمناقصة ضمن هذه المدى المالي لهذه المشاريع؟ ايضا يمكن اضافة السؤال هل المشروع المطروح هو في حجم المشاريع الاكثر تنفيذا من قبل المقاول ؟؟ (وهذا السؤال يفرق عن الذي قبله .. اليس كذلك) ... مثال توضيحي ...

فالنفترض ان مالك مشروع قد قدر كلفة مشروعه المطروح للمناقصة بتكلفة 950 الف ريال (طبعا لن يخبر به المقاولين)، والنفترض ايضا انه هناك مقاول تحت التقييم قد نفذ عدة مشاريع خلال السنوات الثالاثة الماضية كان اكبرها حجما هو مشروع بحجم 2.8 مليون ريال واقلها حجما هو مشروع بحجم 900 الف ريال، كما ان حجم المشاريع المعتاد عليها المقاول هي مشاريع اكبر من 1.5 مليون ريال .. اذن نستنتج ان درجة التقييم لسؤالنا اللأول (المشروع المطروح للمناقصة ضمن هذه المدى المالي لهذه المشاريع؟) ستكون درجه كاملة، ولكن درجة التقييم لسؤالنا الثاني (هل المشروع المطروح هو في حجم المشاريع الاكثر تنفيذا من قبل المقاول ؟؟) ستكون درجة صفر .. فبالتالي تجمع الدرجتين للوصول الى الدرجة النهائية لهذا المعيار.

للحديث بقية ان شاء الله مع معيار جديد قادم وهو "الخبرة المحلية والاقليمية"


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (24 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
أرى قبل الانتقال فى الحوار إلى تقييم قدرات ادارية أو مالية للمقاول أن أذكر أكثر العناصر أهمية التى تتكون منها القدرة الفنية 
- فهم المقاول للمشروع : ويقاس بعدة معايير منها 
- تقديم شرح لكيفية التنفيذ العامة
- يطلب من المقاول تقديم طريقةتنفيذ Method Statment بعض البنود ذات الطبيعة الفنية الخاصة 
- قائمة بالمعدات التى يحتاجها تنفيذ المشروع و ما هو مملوك منها لدى المقاول وبياناتها (سنة الصنع الطراز , القدرة , الحالة الفنية ...) وباقى المعدات وكيفية تدبيرها هل بالإيجار أم بالشراء مع الوضع فى الاعتبار هذا الامر وأثره على التدفقات النقدية للمشروع
- الخبرة العامة فى جميع المشاريع: تحتوى على عدد سنوات الخبرة 
حجم العمل المنفذ السنوى
مدى نجاح الشركة فى تنفيذ التزاماتها 
الخبرة الخاصة فى المشاريع المماثلة
الخبرة المحلية و الاقليمية والتى ذكرها الاخ أبو صالح
لفت نظرى المجهود المخلص الذى يبذله الاخ أبو صالح لتفاعله فى ذكر معايرين لقياس القدرة الادارية والمالية للمقاول بالنسبة لمعيار الاول متفق علية تماماً وهو يوضح بأن للمقاول له حد أدنى وحد أقصى من حجم العمل الذى يمكن للمقاول أن يستطيع أن يجيد قى هذا المدى وهذا يتولفق مع ما يقوم به بعض مجالس المناقصات من تحديد درجة المقاولين المسموح لهم دخول بعض المناقصات
أما بالنسبة للمعيار الثانى وهو حجم العمل الاكثر تنفيذا حيث أن هذا الامر يتم تحديده نتيجة من قيم تكرارية أرى أن درجة التقييم تكون من صفر حتى 100 متصلة 
و ليست إما صفر أو 100
وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (24 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

اشكر لك تعقيبك اخي عبدالمنعم سلام واعتقد ان ما تفضلت به من نقاط اضافية مثل شرح طرق التنفيذ وقائمة المعدات وهل تمتلك هذه المعدات الشركة او تستأجرها .. لهما معايير مهمه وجديرة بأن تكون ضمن المعايير اعلاه ...



عبدالمنعم سلام قال:


> أما بالنسبة للمعيار الثانى وهو حجم العمل الاكثر تنفيذا حيث أن هذا الامر يتم تحديده نتيجة من قيم تكرارية أرى أن درجة التقييم تكون من صفر حتى 100 متصلة
> و ليست إما صفر أو 100



كما انني اتفق معك تمام بخصوص تعقيبك على نقطة حجم العمل .. وهو ما قصدته، ولذلك قلت نجمع الدرجتين للوصول للدرجة النهائية للمعيار
وبالتوفيق


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (29 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ العزيز
اذكرك بما ورد فى مشاركتك
"القادمه سوف نتطرق قدر المستطاع الى كل من هذه المعايير وشرحها وشرح طرق حسابها "

نحن منتظرين استكمال الموضوع 
لأنك من خير العطائين


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (29 سبتمبر 2007)

حياك الله اخي الكريم ... نتابع المعايير .. آسف على التأخر ولكن لدي ارتباطات أخرى

معيار الخبرة المحلية والاقليمية

ان الموقع الجغرافي لأرض موقع المشروع يجب ان يكون موضحا في مرحلة ما قبل التأهيل. يدخل في هذا المعيار ثلاث عوامل مهمه: صفة الشركة هل هي محلية او اقليمية، قوة الشركة في منطقة المشروع وعلاقات خدمتها (Catchment size ) ، قوة امكانية الشركة في التنقل (Mobility potential of the company). حجم الشركة المذكور في المعيار السابق له علاقة في تصنيف الشركة سواء تصنيفها على ان تكون محلية او اقليمية. الشركات الاقليمية دائما ما تكون خبرتها اكبر في التعامل مع المواقع الجغرافية للمشاريع وحسن ادارتها، ويتحقق ذلك بوجود شبكة من المكاتب المناطقية المحلية والتي تخدم هذا الهدف. كما ان المكاتب المناطقية اذا تم التعامل معها في عزلة عن الشركة الام فهذا سيجعل التعامل معها معادل للتعامل مع الشركات المحلية. كما ان الشركات الاقليمية تكون في الغالب اقدر على التعامل مع مختلف انواع العقود. كما ان الشركات الاقليمية تكون في الغالب لديها شبكة من العلاقات الجيده مع suppliers وايضا عندها حصيلة اقوى من العمالة. وفي المقابل قد تعاني الشركات المحلية من نقص في هذا الجانب ولذلك قد تعاني من تغطية المواد والعمالة في منطقة المشروع التي تكون جديده عليها.

لتقييم هذا العامل على المقيم ان يقسم مناطق مشاريعه الى مجموعات معدوده على حسب الموقع الجغرافي، ثم له ان يدرس المقاولين من حيث تنفيذهم لمشاريع او عقود لا تقل عن شهرين في كل منطقة من المناطق المعرفة آنفا في آخر سنتين. فترة الشهرين قابلة للتغيير على حسب ما يراه المقيم تبعا لنوع المشروع وحجمه. اما السنتين فهي تعطي مؤشرا عن قوة خدمات الشركة في المنطقة catchment size واذا اخذت فترة اكبر ممكن يكون للشركة قوة اكبر في السابق ولكن حاليا لا. المعلومات المطلوبة من المقاول لتقييم هذا العامل هي معلومات عن العقود التي نفذها في ذات المنطقه الجغرافية وعلى حسب الشروط اعلاه، 

والى لقاء آخر ومعيار آخر ....


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً لك يا أخ أبو صالح على سرعة التلبية
رغم مشاغلك 
طلبى نابع من تقديرى لك


----------



## محمد الجلالي (30 سبتمبر 2007)

بعد التحية والسلام..
أحاول في هذه الإضافة البسيطة أن أوضح الفروق الجوهرية بين ثلاثة أمور يتم الخلط فيها أحياناً في تقييم المقاولين والموردين، وقد لمستها من خلال مشاركتي في لجان لوضع أسس لتصنيف المقاولين وللتأهيل المسبق لهم في مشروعات كبرى في سورية، وتنحصر إضافتي لمنتداكم الكريم في التأكيد على الفرق بين ثلاثة موضوعات هي:
الأول: تصنيف المقاولين Contractors Classifications
وهو الأمر الذي تقوم به عادة جهة مركزية في الدولة تتأكد من خلاله من قدرة المقاول الفنية والمالية واللوجستية على تنفيذ مشروعات من حجوم معينة، ويتضمن التصنيف إختباراً عاماً لإمكانيات المقاول، وغالباً ما تكون نتيجة التصنيف في تحديد حجم المشروعات التي يمكن للمقاول التقدم إليها، وذلك من خلال تقسيم المشروعات إلى مستويات أولى وثانية وثالثة وهكذا..
الثاني: التأهيل المسبق للمقاولContractors prequalificationوهي مرحلة تسبق مرحلة التقييم تهدف من خلالها الجهة صاحبة المشروع من حصر العطاء في مجموعة مختصرة من المقاولين الذين تتوفر لديهم القدرات الخاصة والمرتبطة بالمشروع المراد تنفيذه، ويتم الطلب إلى المقاولين المصنفين بملء استمارات تتضمن العناصر الأساسية للتقييم وهي تقييم القدرة المالية والفنية والتي تتمثل في الأشخاص والمعدات وأخيراً الخبرات السابقة للمقاول.
وبالتالي فإن التأهيل المسبق يهدف إلى اختبار قدرة المقاول على تنفيذ المشروع، ويتم تقييم كون المقاول مؤهلاً أم لا من خلال اختبار مدى ملاءمة قدرات المقاول مع القدرات اللازمة لتنفيذ المشروع، أي أن الفرق بين التصنيف والتأهيل المسبق هو في أن التصنيف يتم لمستوى محدد من المشروعات أما التأهيل المسبق فيتم لأجل مشروع محدد.
الثالث: تقييم العرض الفني للمقاول Technical Evaluation of contractors tender
يرى البعض أن إجراء عملية التأهيل المسبق ربما تنفي الحاجة إلى تقييم العرض الفني للمقاول بسبب تكرار العوامل الواردة في التأهيل المسبق مع تلك الواردة في التقييم الفني، وهذا أمر فيه بعض التشويش، حيث أن التقييم الفني لعرض المقاول يتضمن اختبار تصور المقاول لتنفيذ المشروع بعد أن يكون قد حصل على مستندات العطاء، فقد يخصص المقاول في عرضه الفني مهندسين غير ذوي خبرة للمشروع في عرضه مع توفر مهندسين آخرين لديه، وبالتالي فإن المقاول في هذه الحالة يكون مؤهلاً بشكل جيد ولكن عرضه الفني قد لا ينال القبول.
أي أن الفرق بين التأهيل المسبق والتقييم الفني لعرض المقاول يكون في أن هدف التأهيل المسبق اختبار قدرة المقاول على تنفيذ المشروع المحدد، أما التقييم الفني فيتضمن تقييم عرض وتصور المقاول لتنفيذ المشروع من خلال الأشخاص والتجهيزات المخصصة للمشروع تحديداً ومن خلال اختبار تصوره للبرنامج الخاص بتنفيذ المشروع..
وفي الختام أرجو أن تشكل هذه الإضافة فائدة للمهتمين بالموضوع
الدكتور المهندس محمد الجلالي مدرس في قسم الإدارة الهندسية والتشييد في جامعة دمشق


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (1 أكتوبر 2007)

الدكتور المهندس/ محمد الجلالى
سعدنا بمشاركتك 
نحن بصدد دراسة تقييم العرض الفنى للمقاول عن مشروع معين 
من خلاله فإننا نقيم : القدرة الفنية - القدرة المالية - القدرة الادارية
ثم بدأنا بتحليل كل قدرة إلى عناصر 
و أدواتنا فى تقييم كل عنصر هو تصميم معيار أو عدة معايير لتقييمها
ومناقشة كفاءة كل معيار فى مدى ملاءمته لقياس العنصر المنشود
ونحن نأمل مشاركتكم بعلمكم وخبرتكم فى تحديد هذه العناصر وتصميم المعايير الملائمة لقياسها
مع جزيل الشكر وكل عام أنتم بخير


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (1 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الدكتور محمد الجلالي .. 
حياك الله في المنتدى .. اضافه قيمه نتمنى تواصلك معنا في هذا الموضوع وفي مواضيع الملتقى بشكل عام
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فخري صفدي (2 أكتوبر 2007)

الى المشاركين جميعا
لي سؤال راجيا الاجابه عليه وتحديد المراجع التعاقديه بالاجابه :
عندما يتم وضع اليد على المشروع بسبب تعثر المقاول وعدم مقدرته على انجاز المشروع يتم طبعا تسييل كفاله حسن التنفيذ واحتساب الاعمال المنفذه للمقاول وحصر كمياتها وقيمتها واحتساب الاضرار التي تكبها المالك واحتساب غرامات التاخير على المقاول .............الخ فالسؤال ما هو مصير قيمه كفاله حسن التنفيذ ...هل يتم مصادرتها بالكامل للمالك واعطاء المقاول قيمه الاعمال المنفذه بالمنشروع بعد خصم التاخير والاضرار ان وحدت التي تعرض لها المالك او يتم اعبار قيمه كفاله حسن التنفيذ للمقاول تضاف لقيمه الاعمال المنفذه بالمشروع


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (3 أكتوبر 2007)

الى الاخ الكريم/ فخرى 
جزء الفديك الذى يتعرض لهذا الامر وهو إنهاء للعقد بواسطة صاحب العمل 
قبل تمام العمل ارجو أن أكون أجبت على طلبك


----------



## CVLMASTER (3 أكتوبر 2007)

الموضوع جد رائع وسأوافيكم برد شبه موثق واحترافي في هذا الموضوع بإذن الله


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (13 أكتوبر 2007)

cvlmaster قال:


> الموضوع جد رائع وسأوافيكم برد شبه موثق واحترافي في هذا الموضوع بإذن الله



كل عام وأنتم بخير 
طال الانتظار لعل المانع خير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (28 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو الاطلاع على الموضوع التالي

ففيه علاقة مع موضوعنا هنا

وهو بعنوان 
نريد جميعا معرفة construction tender evaluation
للزميل civilworks


على الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=583102#post583102

وما اذا كان ممكنا دمج الموضوعين
او 
تفضلكم بالاضافة هناك ايضا


مشكورين


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (4 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نعود والعود احمد لمتابعة نقاش المعايير ...

معيار اكمال المقاول لمشاريعه السابقه
كما هو معلوم ان اي مشروع له بداية وله نهاية .. ترتبط البداية والنهاية ببنود العقد وتكون واضحه في العقود .. الا ان طبيعة العمل في قطاع التشييد تحتم لسبب او لآخر سحب المشروع من المقاول او انهاء او الغاء الاستمرار في المشروع. الاسباب التي تؤدي الى مثل هذا القرار قد لا يكون المسؤول عنها المقاول بشكل رئيس، وانما ربما يكون لمالك المشروع اسبابه الخاصة التي قد تكون لا صلة لها بأداء المقاول .. ولذلك الحكم على هذا المعيار يحتاج الى المزيد من الدراسة والانصاف للمقاول. فإذا كان المقاول لم يكمل عقد مشروع ما (وخاصة في آخر سنتين الى ثلاث سنوات) يجب على المقيم ان يدرس الاسباب التي أدت الى عدم اكماله لأعمال المشروع. 
وهنا تكون الدراسه ليست بالسهلة حيث ان المعلومات تتطلب ان تجمع من المقاول كما تتطلب ان تجمع مع الاستشاري المشرف على اعمال المقاول في ذلك المشروع وايضا من مالك المشروع .. وهنا تكون هناك معوقات كثيرة اهمها ان هذه المعلومات قد تكون سرية او لا يرغب احد الاطراف بالتحدث عنها. وهنا يكون التركيز على خبرة المقيم وعلى استنتاجه لما يصله من معلومات عن اسباب عدم اكمال اعمال المشروع او سبب سحب المشروع من المقاول او انهاء المشروع بشكل مفاجيء.
وللتسهيل على المقيم يندرج هنا معياريين رئيسين يمكن للمقيم استخدامهما .. اولهما يتعلق بتنفيذ المشروع في وقته المحدد او النظر في جدول المشروع ووقت انهاء اعمال المشروع والنظر في ادارة الوقت للمشروع في تلك النقطة وهل كان المشروع متجاوز او متوافق او سابق لجدولة المشروع.
مع الاخذ بالاعتبار لاي قرار سبق تمديد وقت المشروع او اي طلبات تغيير. وهنا يمكن ان نتعرف على اداء المقاول مقابل التزامه بوقت تنفيذ اعمال المشروع وسيعطينا هذا مؤشر عن التزام المقاول وحسن ادارته لعامل الزمن في تنفيذ المشاريع. ايضا يمكن الدخول في تفصيل الاعمال واين ظهر تأخر في التنفيذ وما هو السبب الذي ادى الى ذلك.

ثاني المعايير .. يتعلق بادارة التكلفة في تنفيذ اعمال المشروع .. وايضا ينظر الى نقطة توقف المشروع وقياس اداء المقاول من حيث ادارته للتكلفة للاعمال المنفذه وهل المقاول كان متوافق او متجاوز او موفر عن التكلفة المقدره. ايضا يجب مراعات المطالبات المالية ومطالبات التغيير المؤثرة على التكلفة لبعض اعمال المشروع والتي سببت فروقات في التكلفه عن ما كان مقدر له. كما النظر تحت بنود العقد في الحكم على المسؤول عن فرق هذه التكاليف وهل للمقاول يد في زيادة التكلفه (وهنا يكون سلبا عليه) او للمقاول يد في انخفاض التكلفه مع البقاء على الجوده (وهنا يكون ايجابا له في وقت التقييم).

ثالث المعايير هو معيار الجوده المحققه ونسبة الرضاء من قبل العميل .. وهذا يمكن التحقيق في شأنه عن طريق التحدث مع الاستشاري المشرف على المشروع وعن طريق مالك النشروع .. والنقاط المذكوره في المعايير اعلاه لابد ان تؤخذ في الاعتبار لتحقيق اكبر قدر ممكن من الانصاف والعدل في مسألة التقييم.

في الختام .. لقد تتطرقنا الى عدة معايير من شأنها المساهمه في تقييم المقاول وبناء اسس لاختيارهم ... الجدير بالذكر ان مسألة التقييم ليست مسألة سهلة وتحتاج الى عاملين رئيسين اوهما الامانه لدى المقيم والامانه لدى المقاول وباقي الاطراف في توفير مستندات صحيحة وصادقه .. والثاني تحتاج الى خبير يحسن تقييم الامور ويكشف اي تلاعب او خداع.
وفي الاخير اتمنى ان ينفع الله بهذا الموضوع وان يكون قد حقق هدفه في مناقشة هذه المعايير مع العلم ان ما ذكر من معايير ليست كاملة ولكن من وجهة نظري تعبر عن اهم المعايير ولكل وجهة نظره والمقيم ولجنة التقييم لهم كل الصلاحية في اضافة اي معيار يرونه مهما لمشاريعهم وايضا لهم وجهتهم في حذف اي من هذه المعايير .. وما ذكر الا مثال صغير عن ما يمكن ان يطبق.


----------



## civilworks (6 نوفمبر 2007)

Evaluation of tenders 
1-technical evaluation "T.E"
2-financial evaluation "F.E" $

الملف المرفق ... البداية ..
مشاركة بواسطة : civilworks
evaluation of teders 13

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=70619


----------



## رياض450 (14 يونيو 2008)

من وجهة نظرى انضم اليكم بوجود اسس ومقياس لتحديد مستوى المقاولين واتمنى ان يتم اثراء هذا الموضوع بحيث نصل الى درجة عالية من الكمال.

من طرفى اضيف انه اثناء اشرافى على احد الشركات فى الخليج ، واجهت مشكلة فى التعامل مع الجهاز الفنى فى الموقع ، حيث كانت تلك الشركة تستبدل جهازها فى الموثع باستمرار وبأفراد لاتتوفر لديهم الخبرة الكافية ، مع العلم بأنها شركة على مستوى عال وعند تقدمها لاى مشروع تكون من اوائل المرشحين لهذا المشروع ، لذلك ارى ان السيرة الذاتية ليست فقط سيرة الشركة الذاتيه وانما السيرة الذاتية لافراد الجهاز الفنى ، للحكم ولتصنيف الشركة.


----------



## virtualknight (15 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على هذا النقاش والمعلومات الوفيرة.


----------



## بسام.م.ب (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## smi (14 نوفمبر 2008)

اكمالا لما الاخوه المشاركيين ارجوا التنبيه لامر اراه هاما وهو يجب التدقيق في مدى اعتماد شركة المقاولات على مقاولى الباطن حيث ان اغلب الشركات تعتمد على التنفيذ على مقاولى باطن قد لا يكون لهم خبرة تتناسب و حجم المشروع مما يعني ان تقيم اداء الشركات لا يكون دقيقا اذا زاد اعمادها عن 30% على مقاولي الباطن


----------



## عاشق السهر (18 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه على الموضوع والطرح القيم


----------



## alaa eldin farag (20 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## faiqmohmed (21 أبريل 2009)

اخوتي الاعزاء
احببت ان اساهم في هذا الموضوع بفقرة مهمة ساوافيكم بها قريبا


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## raad75 (28 يونيو 2009)

ايها السادة الاكارم شكرا لكم على اهتمامكم الكبير في هذا الموضوع 
اريد ان اضيف ان من النقاط الهامة في التقييم هي مدة انجاز المشروع الجديد .
او الفترة الزمنية .
مثال اذا كان المشروع عبارة عن ضاحية سكنية ومالك المشروع لم يحدد طريقة التنفيذ فمن الممكن استخدام طريقة القالب النفقي والتي سوف توفر 50% من الوقت فيما اذا استخدمنا الاساليب التقليدية .
ارجو التعليق والتصحيح اذا امكن وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير .
Haytham Raad 
Benaa Group


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 يوليو 2009)

*تقييم المقاولين*








ليسمح لى اخوانى وزملائى بادراج ملخص ارجو ان يكون وافيا لكل المشاركات بهذا الموضوع متمنيا ان تعم الفائدة للجميع وارحب باى اضافة او تعديل 
الإجراءات التي يجب أن يتم من خلالها اختيار واعتماد المقاوليين

أولا:الاطلاع على سابقة أعمال المقاول للتعرف على ما يلي :-1-	المشاريع التي قد سبق وقام بها، و حجمها.. ثم مقارنة خبرته في مشاريعه السابقة مع المشروع المرشح له0
2-	النظر فيما احتوته هذه المشاريع من أعمال تتوافق مع الأعمال بالمشروع المتقدم له.
3-	النظر إلى آخر أعمال المقاول في آخر سنتين، لان ذلك يعطي انطباع عن التوجه الحالي للمقاول وإمكاناته الحالية وربطها بنوع المشاريع
4-	حجم المشاريع السابقة: تعطي مؤشرات عن حجم الموارد التي يمتلكها المقاول وحجم السيولة المادية وحجم العمليات التنفيذية التي يمكن له إدارتها ومتابعتها وللتعرف على ذلك يمكن السؤال عن حجم ونوعية المشاريع التي سبق للمقاول تنفيذها في آخر 3 سنوات، وهل الأعمال بالمشروع ضمن المدى المالي لهذه المشاريع؟ من حيث الحد الأقصى والحد الأدنى لقيم المشاريع التي يمكن للمقاول أن يجيد فيها 0
ثانيا :التثبت من عناصر المقاول البشرية وهى تنقسم إلى قسمين:أ- عناصر بشرية لوجيستية مساندة في المكتب الرئيسي ومنها المشتريات والمكتب الفني ومهندسي التخطيط والمتابعة ومهندسي التكلفة 
ب- العناصر البشرية العاملة بالمشروع من مهندسي التنفيذ والمشرفين والفنيين والعمالة المساعدة ومدى كفاءتها وكفايتها 0
ويتم تقييم ذلك بإتباع مايلى :-
1- ضرورة إجراء زيارة لمقر المؤسسة أو المقاول من لجنة اتخاذ قرار الاختيار0 
2- التعرف على الهيكل التنظيمي للمقاول وفريق العمل المساند و الاطلاع على سابقة الخبرة لفريق العمل بالمكتب الرئيسي 0
3- عمل مقابلة لعناصر فريق العمل الميداني من قبل المقاول مع الاطلاع على سابقة الخبرة الشخصية لكل العاملين 0
4- التقييم بين المقاولين على أساس الأشخاص الذين يقدمهم المقاول وخبراتهم الشخصية و سابقة خبرة المقاول لا ينفصلان كمعيار للتقييم حيث انه أحيانا يصطدم جهاز الإشراف بعناصر من المقاول ليسوا ذوي خبرة ويهدروا الوقت في تعديل ما يقدمونه من تقديمات أو أعمال بما لا يخدم المشروع وقتا أو كفاءة أو تكلفة.
5-	التعرف على تنظيم المقاول للمكتب الرئيسي من حيث دورة المستندات وحفظها وترتيبها وسهولة وسرعة الحصول على اى معلومات أو بيانات تتعلق بمشاريع أنجزها أو مشاريع جارية أو أية بيانات تتعلق بالمؤسسة بصفة عامة
6- يزيد نقاط المقاول وجود نظام ثابت للتدريب والتطوير لديه من حيث توفير الدورات التدريبية لعناصره البشرية، للرقى بهم وزيادة حصيلتهم العلمية والمعرفية بالتقنيات الحديثة في مجال تخصصه0
ثالثا:القدرة الفنية من حيث فهم المقاول للمشروع : ويقاس بعدة معايير منها :-
1- يطلب من المقاول تقديم شرح طرق التنفيذ لبعض البنود ذات الطبيعة الفنية الخاصة0
2- يطلب من المقاول تقديم قائمة بالمعدات التي يحتاجها تنفيذ المشروع و ما هو مملوك منها لدى المقاول وبياناتها (سنة الصنع الطراز , القدرة , الحالة الفنية ...) وباقي المعدات وكيفية تدبيرها بالإيجار أم بالشراء و أثر ذلك على التدفقات النقدية للمشروع
3- الخبرة العامة في جميع المشاريع: تحتوى على عدد سنوات الخبرة كلما زادت سنوات الخبرة فإنها تصب في صالح المقاول المراد تقييمه 
4- حجم العمل المنفذ السنوي
5- مدى نجاح المقاول في تنفيذ التزاماته
6-الخبرة الخاصة في المشاريع المماثلة
7- نوعية العمل الأكثر تنفيذا حيث أن هذا الأمر يتم تحديده نتيجة من قيم تكرارية
رابعا:إكمال المقاول لمشاريعه السابقة:-حيث أن طبيعة العمل في قطاع التشييد قد تحتم لسبب ما تعثر المشروع أو عدم إكماله أو تأخره فإذا لم يكمل عقد مشروع ما أو تأخر في إكماله (وخاصة في آخر سنتين إلى ثلاث سنوات) يجب أن يدرس الأسباب التي أدت إلى عدم إكماله لأعمال المشروع من الجوانب الآتية :-
1- النظر في الجدول الزمني للمشروع ومدى التزامه متجاوز أو متوافق أو سابق لجدولة المشروع لنتعرف على أداء المقاول مقابل التزامه
2- قياس أداء المقاول من حيث إدارته للتكلفة للأعمال المنفذة وهل كان متوافق أو متجاوز أو موفر عن التكلفة المقدرة أيضا يجب مراعاة المطالبات المالية ومطالبات التغيير المؤثرة على التكلفة لبعض أعمال المشروع والتي سببت فروقات في التكلفة عن ما كان مقدر له. 
خامسا:الجودة المحققة ونسبة الرضا من قبل العميل و يمكن التحقق من ذلك كالتالي:-
1-	زيارة المشاريع التي أنجزها المقاول وسؤال المالك عن جودة الأعمال ومدى رضاه عنها وعن أية عيوب ظهرت بعد الاستلام وحجمها ومدى تجاوب المقاول ومتابعته وسرعته في تدارك العيوب وإصلاحها
2-	سؤال الاستشاري المشرف على المشروع عن مدى فهم المقاول واستيعابه للأعمال وطريقة التقديم للاعتمادات واستلام الأعمال ووجود خطة جودة ومدى إتباع المقاول لهذه الخطة ومدى التزام فنييه ومهندسيه بالمواصفات ومتابعة تنفيذها وحجم الأخطاء وتكرارها من عدمه ومدى تجاوبه وسرعته في تدارك الأخطاء والملاحظات لتصحيحها 0
3-	زيارة مشاريع جارية يعمل بها على الواقع للحكم على مدى كفاءته والتزامه وتوفيره للإمكانات المطلوبة فنية وبشرية ومواد معتمدو ومعدات وتجهيزات وكيفية تنظيم أعماله ومكاتبه ومخازنه وإتباعه وتوفيره لمتطلبات الأمن والسلامة 0
سادسا: التثبت من الأوراق والمستندات النظامية الخاصة بالمقاول (السجل التجاري – الانتساب للغرفة التجارية – شهادةالتأمينات -0000000الخ وحسب الأنظمة المعمول بها ) 
والنقاط المذكورة في المعايير أعلاه لابد أن تؤخذ في الاعتبار مع ضرورة التأكد من توفير مستندات ووثائق صحيحة وصادقه لتحقيق اكبر قدر ممكن من الإنصاف والعدل في مسألة التقييم والاختيار والاعتماد...​


----------



## faiqmohmed (22 أبريل 2010)

نقاش اكثر من رائع


----------



## رمزة الزبير (23 أبريل 2010)

*تقييم المقاولين*






تقييم المقاولين يعتبرعملية معقدة من وجهة نظري الشخصية أري أنه يفترض لا يتم منح أي مقاول رخصة مزاولة لنشاط المقاولات من قبل الجهات المختصة إلا بعد التأكد من قدراته وإمكانيات وبهذا يمكن تخفيف العبء على أرباب العمل عند طرح المناقصات ، وصعوبة التقييم تحدث في المشاريع الصغيرة حيث يعزف أغلب المقاولين ذو الامكانيات الكبيرة عند المشاركة بالمشاريع الصغيرة بالتالي يكون الخيار لدي رب العمل إختيار المقاولين ذو الامكانيات البسيطة.
أرفق عدد من نماذج التقييم للمقاولين باللغتين العربية والإنكليزية.


----------



## smi (24 أبريل 2010)

هناك مشكله اريد ان اتحدث عنها 
وهي اسناد المشروع لمقاول باطن ليس له خبرة مماثله (كشركة)او حتى ليس له خبرة سابقه على الاطلاق 
ارى ان يتم الاستعانه بنسبه( ولتكن 10-20%) من المقاوليين المبتدئين ذوى الخبرة الشخصيه (نظريا او عمليا )من اجل اعطاء الفرصة للشباب لبناء بيئه عمل متميزة في قطاع المقاولات


----------



## رمزة الزبير (24 أبريل 2010)

لا يمكن فرض الاستعانة بالمقاولين من الباطن ضمن الشروط العامة للعقود أنما توضع بعض الشروط المنظمة للعلاقة بين رب العمل والمقاول الأصلي والمقاول من الباطن مثل ضرورة الحصول على الموافقة الكتابية من رب العمل للتعاقد من الباطن ،في أغلب يلجأ المقاولين للتعاقد من الباطن أما لعدم التخصص فمثل مشروع إنشاء خزان وقود .هذا المشروع يعتبر مشروع صناعي أي تصنيع ولحام وطلاء وأيضا يشمل أعمال مدنية هي قاعدة الخزان أو يلجأ المقاولين الأجانب إلى التعاقد من الباطن مع المقاولين المحليين لتقليل التكلفة مثل أقامة العمالة ومصاريف السفر وغيرها وفي الغالب تتم الاستعانة بالمقاولين من الباطن في الأعمال المدنية.


----------



## faiqmohmed (26 أبريل 2010)

اخوتي الاعزاء
ستعقد ورشة عمل في الجامعة التكنولوجيه في العراق وستتناول موضوع ادارة العقود والمناقصات والاحالات وسوف انقل الى القائمين بهذه الورش ما يدور في هذا الملتقي وخاصة فقرة اختيار المقاوليين. علما بان الورشة ستعقد يوم 15\5\2010
والدعوه عامة للجميع لغرض المشاركة
تحياتي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (27 أبريل 2010)

faiqmohmed قال:


> اخوتي الاعزاء
> ستعقد ورشة عمل في الجامعة التكنولوجيه في العراق وستتناول موضوع ادارة العقود والمناقصات والاحالات وسوف انقل الى القائمين بهذه الورش ما يدور في هذا الملتقي وخاصة فقرة اختيار المقاوليين. علما بان الورشة ستعقد يوم 15\5\2010
> والدعوه عامة للجميع لغرض المشاركة
> تحياتي



وكم نتمني نقل ورقات العمل بهذه الورشة مع الدعاء بالتوفيق


----------



## عمر الفاروق (12 مايو 2010)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> لا يمكن فرض الاستعانة بالمقاولين من الباطن ضمن الشروط العامة للعقود أنما توضع بعض الشروط المنظمة للعلاقة بين رب العمل والمقاول الأصلي والمقاول من الباطن مثل ضرورة الحصول على الموافقة الكتابية من رب العمل للتعاقد من الباطن ،في أغلب يلجأ المقاولين للتعاقد من الباطن أما لعدم التخصص فمثل مشروع إنشاء خزان وقود .هذا المشروع يعتبر مشروع صناعي أي تصنيع ولحام وطلاء وأيضا يشمل أعمال مدنية هي قاعدة الخزان أو يلجأ المقاولين الأجانب إلى التعاقد من الباطن مع المقاولين المحليين لتقليل التكلفة مثل أقامة العمالة ومصاريف السفر وغيرها وفي الغالب تتم الاستعانة بالمقاولين من الباطن في الأعمال المدنية.


 
مع تحفظ انه لابد من موافقة المالك او من يمثله -الاستشاري - علي مقاول الباطن المتخصص.


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رمزة الزبير (4 يونيو 2010)

نرفق ملف آخر لتصنيف المقاولين وهو لعمليات الخفجي المشتركة.


----------



## سعد شاكر (13 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياابو صالح وحفظك لتصلح حال عباده من المهندسين وتزيد من خبرتهم 

ولك مني كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Jamal (15 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## A HASSAN (16 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## najeebali (13 فبراير 2011)

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ


----------



## الضوء الساطع (21 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


الضوء الساطع


----------



## المهندس المدني أ (6 مايو 2013)

اخي مشكور علي هذه الملحقات وكما يسعدني المشاركة بهذا النموذج وكما اتمني لو استطيع تطويره مع احد من الزملاء لاني اشتغل حاليا في لجنة مناقصات 
مشكوريين


----------



## nofal (7 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Enginering is Life (9 مايو 2013)

الأخوة الكرام هناك العديد من الأوراق العلمية المنشورة في هذا المجال ورسائل دكتوراة وماجستير ممكن الرجوع إليها في مجلات علمية متعددة مثل International Journal of Project Management


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (11 مايو 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

